# Foot wash



## Rick18071 (Sep 1, 2020)

1103.1 Where required. Sites, buildings, structures, facilities,
elements and spaces, temporary or permanent, shall be
accessible to individuals with disabilities.

There are no exceptions for foot washes in the IBC. This is in a room called a "Wudu" room which is next to a "shoes" room which is next to a "prayer" room in an office area. I think it's for some kind of religious ceremony. Seems odd to be in a business area. So does this need to be accessible and how to do it?


----------



## e hilton (Sep 1, 2020)

With a hand-held sprayer.  Looks like the floor drain will take care if occassional HC use.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't thing the control or shower head is in the reach range.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 1, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> I think it's for some kind of religious ceremony.




looks like a mop sink to me so move on


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> 1103.1 Where required. Sites, buildings, structures, facilities,
> elements and spaces, temporary or permanent, shall be
> accessible to individuals with disabilities.
> 
> ...




Does non public access count??

Or is it accessible to public?

Have seen them before, just not in a business, takes prayer time breaks !!!


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 1, 2020)

cda said:


> Does non public access count??
> 
> Or is it accessible to public?
> 
> Have seen them before, just not in a business, takes prayer time breaks !!!



Just for employees. But I'm not sure you can call it an employee work area.


----------



## classicT (Sep 1, 2020)

Put the controls within the accessible reach range, provide clear floor space, and as others said, a hand held shower head (also w/in reach range).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 1, 2020)

I would let it go ICC/ANSI does not have specific requirements for a foot washing station. To truly comply it should be a roll in and maybe a transfer seat also

[A] 104.1 General.
The building official is hereby authorized and directed to enforce the provisions of this code. The building official shall have the authority to render interpretations of this code and to adopt policies and procedures in order to clarify the application of its provisions. Such interpretations, policies and procedures shall be in compliance with the intent and purpose of this code. Such policies and procedures shall not have the effect of waiving requirements specifically provided for in this code.


*Wuḍūʾ* (Arabic: الوضوء‎ _al-wuḍūʼ_ [wʊˈdˤuːʔ]) is the Islamic procedure for cleansing parts of the body, a type of ritual purification, or ablution. _Wudu_ consists of washing the face, arms, then wiping the head and finally washing the feet with water and is an important part of ritual purity in Islam
1103.2.8 Areas in places of religious worship.

Raised or lowered areas, *or portions of areas*, in places of religious worship that are less than 300 square feet (30 m2) in area and located 7 inches (178 mm) or more above or below the finished floor and used primarily for the performance of religious ceremonies are not required to comply with this chapter.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 1, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> I would let it go ICC/ANSI does not have specific requirements for a foot washing station. To truly comply it should be a roll in and maybe a transfer seat also
> 
> [A] 104.1 General.
> The building official is hereby authorized and directed to enforce the provisions of this code. The building official shall have the authority to render interpretations of this code and to adopt policies and procedures in order to clarify the application of its provisions. Such interpretations, policies and procedures shall be in compliance with the intent and purpose of this code. Such policies and procedures shall not have the effect of waiving requirements specifically provided for in this code.
> ...



not waive but may exceed.


----------



## ICE (Sep 1, 2020)

I have inspected many foot washing stalls at mosques.  They always come with a stool. An accessible stall would have a removable or no stool.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 2, 2020)

ICE said:


> I have inspected many foot washing stalls at mosques.  They always come with a stool. An accessible stall would have a removable or no stool.
> 
> View attachment 6925



Thank you for posting this, it appears that accessibility is not yet considered an issue there, or is it? Easy enough to address.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 3, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> [A] 104.1 General.
> The building official is hereby authorized and directed to enforce the provisions of this code. The building official shall have the authority to render interpretations of this code and to adopt policies and procedures in order to clarify the application of its provisions. Such interpretations, policies and procedures shall be in compliance with the intent and purpose of this code. Such policies and procedures shall not have the effect of waiving requirements specifically provided for in this code.



The state does not use chapter 1 of the IBC so I have no authority to do this.
It's not over 7" high, only 1 1/2" high.

ADA guy why wouldn't accessibility be a issue here? What is so easy?


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 3, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> The state does not use chapter 1 of the IBC so I have no authority to do this.
> It's not over 7" high, only 1 1/2" high.
> 
> ADA guy why wouldn't accessibility be a issue here? What is so easy?



In the USA yes, over there not so sure.

It appears that approach, height and operation of faucet and controls easy to address but it is a religious facility and might be exempt here.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 3, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> It appears that approach, height and operation of faucet and controls easy to address but it is a religious facility and might be exempt here.


Nothing about exempting this in the IBC that I know of.


----------

